# You know...



## PolarBear (Nov 8, 2004)

zmeeeee in here...


----------



## Edgen (Nov 8, 2004)

well Jello! welcome!

/j


----------



## Hans Adamson (Nov 8, 2004)

Hey Polar,

Looking forward to hear some more of your music here!


----------



## TheoKrueger (Nov 8, 2004)

Hola Polar , welcome


----------



## pitchdrifter (Nov 9, 2004)

heard an ugly rumor you were around!


----------



## lux (Nov 9, 2004)

Hi Polar...welcome!

Luca


----------



## Frederick Russ (Nov 9, 2004)

Welcome to V.I. Polar! Yes, when you have time please do share some of your music in the member comp section.


----------



## CJ (Nov 9, 2004)

Hi ho Polar! 8) Nice seeing you here.


----------



## PolarBear (Nov 9, 2004)

Thanks for that warm welcome here! I hope I can fulfill your requests for my music and add new pieces once I got things finished! 

PolarBear


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Nov 9, 2004)

Welcome to V.I., PolarBear!


----------

